

How to Design and Structure a Successful Personalized Newspaper - schlichtm
http://mattschlicht.com/post/3747073311/creating-a-personalized-newspaper-hit-me-up-at

======
schlichtm
The summary for those in a hurry

"Ultimately the Personalized Newspaper must instantly deliver a meaningfully
personalized experience upon sign up and continue to evolve with the user’s
interests with no manual input required from the user - behavioral/interest
data must be passively collected from multiple sources not just limited to
user interactions with the newspaper. The consumption and discovery process
includes data from friends, trusted topic curators, the general reaction of
the entire audience, and most importantly a small amount of content that falls
outside of these filters - allowing the user to discover new content and
topics they may not have known about."

------
yoda_sl
So far the closest I have found and been using with good success is from
genieo.com Their app run in background and monitor your browser history from
what I am guessing and then extrapolate potential sites, news that could be of
interest. Since it is in active development some results can be awkward but
overall I am a happy user and stumble upon some good articles that were not in
my daily sites visits. I am curious to see if anyone else share the same
feeling.

------
petervandijck
"due to the difficultly of it, there have been no real successes so far."

That's possible. Or else it's just one of those things that sound good in
theory but in practice never seem to be very useful.

~~~
schlichtm
Could be. A personalized "newspaper" may not end up being that much better
than what you already have.

On the other hand I think that personalization as a concept can be applied to
pretty much anything and if done right will improve the experience. So a lot
of the points in this post can be applied elsewhere.

~~~
petervandijck
I don't know. Personalization was all the buzz about 8 years ago, but there
have been very few (no?) success stories. Not to say someone might not get it
right. But perhaps they won't.

I'd rather bet on social than on personalized these days, as a concept that
can be widely applied.

~~~
schlichtm
Social and Personalization go hand in hand - I don't see them as alternative
options.

